# Rockwell Drill Press 15-091



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello all…. I just bought an older Rockwell Drill Press model #15-091. I need some help, I went to the Delta site and was unable to find any information for this drill press. I am looking to change the chuck to a 1/2 inch chuck….any ideas where I can find information?
Thanks for any help that you can give.
Mike


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Take a look at this

http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/item/rockwell-15-drill-press-model-operatorpart-manual/


----------



## bigjoe4265 (May 16, 2010)

Call Delta, I've heard they are very helpful and most likely will send you a re-print of the original manual. As far as parts, this is an excellent site.

http://www.acetoolrepair.com/index.php

Good luck,

Bigjoe


----------



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jim and Big Joe…Thank you both. I am beginning to think that I may have made a mistake buying this drill press. Only paid $100.00 for it and it runs out really nice but am having a real problem finding anything for the 15-091. I will cal Delta in the morning, so far they have been really great they have sent me a manual for free for my table saw, mortiser, band saw and one or two more tools that I have bought used. This is the first time though that I am unable to find anything on the internet.


----------



## bigjoe4265 (May 16, 2010)

Mike,

I'd rather have a rock solid metal Delta anything than the Chin and Mexico garbage they are peddling today. Unfortunately I live where many of these machines were originally manufactured, yet I don't see that many of them around. Occasionally on Craig's list, but not as many as I'd like to see. I guess most hold on to them as long as they can still obtain parts for them.

Bigjoe


----------



## bigjoe4265 (May 16, 2010)

I've been considering the Ridgid DP1550, but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on that item, or any item not made (I mean really made) in the U.S. of A.


----------



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bigjoe…that is exactly one of the main reasons as to why I end up buying what I have purchased. The drill press was made in Canada, but I have no problem with that…the Canadians ( at least in my mind) build as good a product as we do here, and they play by the same rules as we do. Besides that as a rule the used tools are in my price range .


----------



## Nevergivup (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought my chuck for the same exact model through grainger. P.S. I only signed up for this site to tell you this.


----------

